# DMR Mystery DVD



## MrsRoyale

Has anyone ever traded points for the Mystery DVD? 

I must admit I am a sucker for all things "surprise", but I am curious as to what kind of movies you get...Thoughts?


----------



## grrrlennyl

I've gotten Ichabod and Mr. Toad, but that was about two years ago.


----------



## Bubblegum1286

I have wondered this same thing. I've been so tempted to try it, and I have the points... But I'm afraid of getting Snow Dogs or something like that. I wouldn't mind a copy of "Ichabod and Mr. Toad" though... If it was something like that, I would be happy.


----------



## Agent Wendy Pleakley

I got Air Bud


----------



## Biscottina

I received a Donald Duck dvd (I can't remember the name, but it was a cute one all about math), and Air Bud.  The first was about a year ago and the Air Bud was about 6 months ago.


----------



## jeni16

How about with the Mystery Disney Junior DVD?  Has anyone done that lately?


----------



## DisneyJunkie °○°

I tried and got a movie to do with Perry the platypus


----------



## ablair10

I got Make Mine Music, which is a great movie if you have not seen it.


----------



## Geomom

I've done the mystery DVD twice.  In 8/2015 I got Ichabod and Mr. Toad.  In 10/2016, I got Beverly Hills Chihuhua 3.  I was happy with that one as we already had the first 2!


----------



## Yassdvclb

I also received Ichabod & Mr. Toad awhile back. I don't really watch dvds anymore, I wish they offered digital redemptions.


----------



## AgentB

In May, 2016 we received "Ichabod and Mr. Toad," in January of this year we received "Saving Mr. Banks" and yesterday received "Beverly Hills Chihuahua 3."


----------



## Melisande

I got muppets, ichibod crane, and Mary popping from the mystery offers. The Mary Poppins was the mystery blue ray and even came with a digital movie code. I love Disney Movies Anywhere so that was a huge bonus.


----------



## Geomom

I just did the mystery DVD again in Sept. 2017.  Received the animated Robin Hood movie.  My kids are happy with it!


----------



## Geomom

January 2018--redeemed pts for another Mystery DVD--received DisneyNature Earth.  Very happy with it!


----------



## Geomom

June 2018--redeemed pts for another Mystery DVD--received "The Lion Guard--Return of the Roar".  Kind of surprised as I thought that it's a Disney junior show (doesn't have the Disney Jr. logo on the DVD though) and you can choose to get a mystery Disney Junior DVD for 450 pts vs. the 350 pts I spent on 'mystery DVD'.  Despite having an 18 yr old DD...she loves the Lion King movie, and doesn't mind getting this DVD as it's basically next-gen Lion King.  Just checked and you can choose this DVD for 1000 pts...happy to get it for 350 instead!

I think it's kind of fun...like picking grab bags when you were a kid...you never know what you'll get!


----------



## Geomom

Redeemed pts for another Mystery DVD on 6/28/18.  Received "Toy Story That Time Forgot".


----------



## Geomom

Yes, I did this yet again!  Ordered it on 7/12/18.  I got "Super Buddies".  DD18 is very excited--loves all the 'buddies' movies, because she loves dogs.


----------



## Geomom

Ordered the Mystery DVD on 12/29/18.  Received 'Oz the Great and Powerful' on 1/7/19


----------



## Kiara5

I redeemed for the mystery movie 3 times in 2018. I don't remember the exact dates but I got The Rescuer's, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, and Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Geomom

I do love the mystery DVD's.  I just got another one (May 2019)--"Muppets Most Wanted."  Happy to get it!


----------



## Geomom

We did 2 more mystery DVD's in June and July 2019.  Got Season 1 of Star Wars Rebels animated series and the animated Cinderella movie w/ the Tangled Ever After short as an extra in it!


----------



## wuzzles

Question for the people who have done this - did the movie you got come with the code inside to get more DMR points?


----------



## MrsRoyale

wuzzles said:


> Question for the people who have done this - did the movie you got come with the code inside to get more DMR points?



Yup!  they most certainly do!


----------



## wuzzles

MrsRoyale said:


> Yup!  they most certainly do!



Thanks for confirming. 
Today is the last day to spend your points before the change over to the new reward system in a few weeks.  Mystery dvds are on sale for 100 points each.  
Since each dvd comes with a code for 75-100 points ... I think I am going to take my chances and buy 30 mystery dvds with the hopes I either get something good or at the least get to roll over most of my points.


----------

